# Sahalé incorporates the shadow self - Test E and Anavar



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

I am going to run a 16 week Test E cycle


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Monday 10/10/2022
600mg test E
100mg Anavar
No workout today


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Tuesday 11/10/2022
100mg Anavar 

Upper (1)

Flat DB bench
8x24kg
6x24k
6x20kg

Underhand barbell row
12x35kg
10x35kg
10x35kg
(Back has atrophied the most in recent years along with the limbs and shoulders so I am going very light in order to start to feel this movement properly again same for arm and shoulder work)

Lateral raises
10x8k
8x6kg
8x6kg

Incline curls
12x8kg
10x8kg
8x8kg

Rope tricep pushdowns
14x15kg
8x17.5kg
5x17.5kg

Using a very slow controlled tempo is giving me absolutely insane pumps while on gear. My biceps feel absolutely insane curling half the usual weight I used to use. As we can see my numbers are very light, very excited to see how I progress over these next few months.


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

Pharmaqo notorious for their shit orals.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Godwin said:


> Pharmaqo notorious for their shit orals.


Can't say I feel anything from them to be honest either. Also getting absolute insane PIP from the ROHM.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sahalé said:


> Can't say I feel anything from them to be honest either. Also getting absolute insane PIP from the ROHM.


Currently using Rohm no pip .


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sahalé said:


> I am going to run a 16 week Test E and Anavar cycle. First 4 weeks are 100mg Anavar a day and 600mg Test E a week. After 4 weeks I am cutting the Anavar and running the Test E for a further 12 weeks. Then I will be cruising on a TRT dose. After years of health deterioration after head injury and the NHS messing me about decided to get private tests turns out I was hypogonadal. As I am going to be on TRT for the rest of my life I have decided to run a decent cycle to put as much mass on as possible and then once I drop back to TRT dosage I will focus on leaning out very slowly and maintaining the lean mass I have built.
> 
> I am going to be pinning once a week due to PIP issues that I don't want interfering with my 3 lower days a week. I will be running an 6 day upper lower focusing on low volume, 3 sets per bodypart down at a nice slow controlled tempo. I have been on TRT dosages for a few weeks and my health issues have started to get better and I am able to train again without feeling destroyed after just a couple sets. Since taking TRT dosages for a few weeks my chest has grown over an inch and sleep has normalized for the first time in years.
> 
> ...


Pharmaqo Var. So you’re basically not running an oral then.


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sahalé said:


> Can't say I feel anything from them to be honest either. Also getting absolute insane PIP from the ROHM.


100mg is a high dose of Var mate. Strength after four week should have seen a pretty steep incline and one side I get that seems unique to Var are chronic lower back pumps.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

js77 said:


> Pharmaqo Var. So you’re basically not running an oral then.


Seeing people on here saying they are selling Winstrol as Var? Not sure whether to stop taking the orals if that is the case.


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> Seeing people on here saying they are selling Winstrol as Var? Not sure whether to stop taking the orals if that is the case.


Don't worry too much mate, don't let it spoil your cycle. Give the Var a couple of weeks, if you're not getting anything from it then bin them and try a new lab or just crack on without orals.


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Pharmaqo orals are wank


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Supposed to be my first leg day today but the PIP is still absolutely raging. Considering binning the ROHM and using the medipharma test e instead. Every time I pin I get flu like symptoms and PIP so at some point it seems counter productive to keep using the stuff. Gonna get a really long soak in a boiling hot bath before training tonight hope that loosens things up.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

You will probably get less pip and flu symptoms if you split your dose into 3 smaller jabs spaced out like Monday Wednesdays Fridays. 
As each jab will be less volume and less of a testosterone spike.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

sean m said:


> You will probably get less pip and flu symptoms if you split your dose into 3 smaller jabs spaced out like Monday Wednesdays Fridays.
> As each jab will be less volume and less of a testosterone spike.


I was jabbing twice a week at TRT dosages for a few weeks but the PIP was just as bad unfortunately.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sahalé said:


> I was jabbing twice a week at TRT dosages for a few weeks but the PIP was just as bad unfortunately.


drop It mate . No point if it's giving you hassle . Are you able to source anything before the next jab ?


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I'd find a lab that doesn't cripple me tbh. No need to suffer pip


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Tuesday 12/10/2022
100mg Anavar 

Got home today with PIP still hurting and a bad headache but determined to get that first leg day in. Went super light and worked around the pain. Had the biggest lower back pump of my life throughout it. Gonna smash down some protein and get to sleep. Looking forward how far my lower body can progress in these 16 weeks. I've had disc injuries in the part so I am building up slower on the lower body than the upper. 

Lower (1)

Barbell squat8x35kg
8x35kg
8x40kg
8x55kg

RDL
10x35kg
8x55kg
8x55kg
(Might have to change these as the lower back pump is too severe)

Barbell calf raises
10x55kg
10x55kg
10x55kg

Crunches
8 reps
8 reps
8 reps


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sahalé said:


> Tuesday 12/10/2022
> 100mg Anavar
> 
> Got home today with PIP still hurting and a bad headache but determined to get that first leg day in. Went super light and worked around the pain. Had the biggest lower back pump of my life throughout it. Gonna smash down some protein and get to sleep. Looking forward how far my lower body can progress in these 16 weeks. I've had disc injuries in the part so I am building up slower on the lower body than the upper.
> ...


I'm getting lower back pumps on cycle as well . I would highly recommend taurine mate before ditching the rdls . I take around 5grams pre leg and back day . Does the job and i get through it , even have to take it pre cardio , it's a right ball ache . But worth a go mate .


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> I'm getting lower back pumps on cycle as well . I would highly recommend taurine mate before ditching the rdls . I take around 5grams pre leg and back day . Does the job and i get through it , even have to take it pre cardio , it's a right ball ache . But worth a go mate .


Thanks for the tip I’m guessing that dosage isn’t doable from a few monster energy drinks pre workout. I’ll get some taurine tabs.

Do you experience worse DOMS while on test? I’m feeling the worst DOMS of my life focusing on mind muscle connection and minimal volume. I’m extremely sore days after a workout to the point sleeping is difficult but I’m seeing growth in the most sore areas which are lats and chest.

hard to know what’s mental and what’s real as it’s all a nes experience.


----------



## Bigmantyson123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sahalé said:


> Thanks for the tip I’m guessing that dosage isn’t doable from a few monster energy drinks pre workout. I’ll get some taurine tabs.
> 
> Do you experience worse DOMS while on test? I’m feeling the worst DOMS of my life focusing on mind muscle connection and minimal volume. I’m extremely sore days after a workout to the point sleeping is difficult but I’m seeing growth in the most sore areas which are lats and chest.
> 
> hard to know what’s mental and what’s real as it’s all a nes experience.


On gear I was hardly ever sore and had DOMS because steriods speed up recovery , hopefully your gear isn’t crap


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Bigmantyson123 said:


> On gear I was hardly ever sore and had DOMS because steriods speed up recovery , hopefully your gear isn’t crap


I’ve just finished watching the true geordie episode with Dorian Yates and he said after he trained legs he was always sore for the next 4-5 days and I’m pretty sure he had decent gear. Don’t think it should stop you getting DOMS.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

My hamstrings feel pretty crushed today after those RDLs.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

13/10/2022
100mg Anavar

Upper (2)

Dumbbell chest fly
20x8kg
8x12kg
8x16kg
(Started really light to get the feel for this one, then added a bit more weight, really big pump in my chest on these, very happy with it)

Dumbbell rows
8x20kg
8x24kg
8x24kg
(Fixed my form going too far back on the row and making it a biceps exercise, stopped when my elbow was just breaking sli8ghtly passed my back, felt amazing contractions)

Dumbbell shrugs
12x20kg
12x20kg
11x20kg
(not sure about these don't feel much tried retracting the scapula and pulling backwards, tried straight up and down, well see if I'm sore in that area tomorrow)

Cross body hammer curl
10x12kg
7x12kg
10x8kg
(not sure about the cross body part, really felt these in the forearms after tyhe shrugs and also heavily in the brachialis)

Skullcrushers
10x15kg
10x15kg
10x15kg 
(Assuming the EZ oly bar was 5kg, didn't go to failure on these as I still have tricep doms and don't want to risk developing issues around the elbow from overuse)


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sahalé said:


> Thanks for the tip I’m guessing that dosage isn’t doable from a few monster energy drinks pre workout. I’ll get some taurine tabs.
> 
> Do you experience worse DOMS while on test? I’m feeling the worst DOMS of my life focusing on mind muscle connection and minimal volume. I’m extremely sore days after a workout to the point sleeping is difficult but I’m seeing growth in the most sore areas which are lats and chest.
> 
> hard to know what’s mental and what’s real as it’s all a nes experience.


Always get doms mate regardless of gear as I train heavy and intense . Obviously I recover a lot quicker though . I quite enjoy the doms to be honest


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sahalé said:


> 13/10/2022
> 100mg Anavar
> 
> Upper (2)
> ...


Cross body hammer curls I do these also . I feel it mostly in the biceps though what is what I am after . At the end of the day if something doesn't feel right for you then find something else or change the angle .


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Just woke up to the most insane glute DOMS of my life. So odd how my hamstrings were in agony yesterday but my glutes were fine. Now my hamstrings are ok but my glutes are so painful.

getting up in the AM is absolutely brutal like this. Hope muscle soreness becomes more manageable as I get used to working out.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

After some thought I am going to be sensible and drop down to 4 days a week in the gym. 2 uppers, 2 lowers. I clearly need to build up my work capacity. I am going to take today off and do my last lower body day either tomorrow or on sunday. The top of my glutes are still incredibly sore, seeing as the volume will be dropping I think I will keep RDLs in the program frequently as they seem to really hammer the hamstrings and glutes and can be loaded as time goes on.


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Why are jumping in so fast? your strength is at the level of a beginner as you explained so if the TRT doses were working for you then just keep on them till you are pushing decent poundages again?


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

albatross said:


> Why are jumping in so fast? your strength is at the level of a beginner as you explained so if the TRT doses were working for you then just keep on them till you are pushing decent poundages again?


Not sure what kind of maladaptive mental disorder this is so hear me out first 😄. Basically I spent about 8 months super dedicated to working out to get in shape after coming back from injury, with no results and very limited fat loss. After lots of doctors visits and health checks where the doctors tell me there is nothing wrong I check myself and find out I have almost no testosterone. Spending the better part of a year counting calories and getting lots of protein and doing my low impact cardio and staying consistent in the gym for almost no results was so demoralizing I just need to see some fast progress at this point to stay motivated. After that much wasted money effort and time I need a W.

Gonna drop to four a week and start counting calories. I am seeing promising results regarding growth. I will be back onto TRT dosages soon enough.


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Sahalé said:


> I just need to see some fast progress at this point to stay motivated. After that much wasted money effort and time I need a W.


I don't think that is the way to go.

I would give the TRT a chance and build slowly.


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Sahalé said:


> Dumbbell shrugs
> 12x20kg
> 12x20kg
> 11x20kg
> (not sure about these don't feel much tried retracting the scapula and pulling backwards, tried straight up and down, well see if I'm sore in that area tomorrow)


Just an observation, hear me out.

I'm guessing that you're not feeling much because 20kg is a pretty insignificant amount of weight for shrugs, even for a complete beginner IMO.

I see it all of the time in my gym. Guys using smaller dumbbells for shrugs than they were for OHP.

I bet you've carried heavier shopping bags from the supermarket. Your traps are a lot stronger than you realise.

Just try a heavier weight next time. Go for the 30kg's, and start from there. The DOMs will tell you when you get it right the first time 💪


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

TankSlapp said:


> Just an observation, hear me out.
> 
> I'm guessing that you're not feeling much because 20kg is a pretty insignificant amount of weight for shrugs, even for a complete beginner IMO.
> 
> ...


Funny you say this, at the end of the workout I loaded up my trap bar and did a couple reps to see if that felt batter and it did. I think the ROM is so small for traps it feels a bit of an odd exercise to do in general..


----------



## TankSlapp (5 mo ago)

Sahalé said:


> Funny you say this, at the end of the workout I loaded up my trap bar and did a couple reps to see if that felt batter and it did. I think the ROM is so small for traps it feels a bit of an odd exercise to do in general..


Yup, even as a complete novice on their first day in the gym, I'd expect their trap strength to trouble their grip on the bar


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

14/10/2022
REST DAY
100mg Anavar


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Are they several reps away from failure on every single set? One single set done to failure has me completely fried. Add in two ramp up sets before that where I stop a few reps away from total failure and I am totally finished for that muscle. Thought I would take a look at the "good" fitness influencers everyone talks up online and they are talking about 8-10 sets per muscle group at a minimum. Who is training like this? After 4 sets of bench press why then go and do something else for that muscle?

Is this just the latest fad type thing? I remember when I started lifting years ago doing strength training like 5x5 and 3x5 novice programs was like a religion on message boards. People were arguing doing 3x5 lowbar was going to magically make your biceps grow. Seems to have swung to the complete opposite end of the spectrum since then.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Got a big event on Tuesday so I have pinned a day early just in case as I can't risk terrible PIP. Used my non Rohm Test E so we shall see how things go. 

15/10/2022
REST DAY
100mg Anavar
600mg Test E


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> After some thought I am going to be sensible and drop down to 4 days a week in the gym. 2 uppers, 2 lowers. I clearly need to build up my work capacity. I am going to take today off and do my last lower body day either tomorrow or on sunday. The top of my glutes are still incredibly sore, seeing as the volume will be dropping I think I will keep RDLs in the program frequently as they seem to really hammer the hamstrings and glutes and can be loaded as time goes on.


A Upper/Lower Routine is 4 days a week. Upper exercises twice a week, lower exercises twice a week. Chose 1 or 2 exercises per muscle group and then 3 sets for 8 to 12 repetitions for each exercise.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> Are they several reps away from failure on every single set? One single set done to failure has me completely fried. Add in two ramp up sets before that where I stop a few reps away from total failure and I am totally finished for that muscle. Thought I would take a look at the "good" fitness influencers everyone talks up online and they are talking about 8-10 sets per muscle group at a minimum. Who is training like this? After 4 sets of bench press why then go and do something else for that muscle?


You chose a weight for each exercise where you are struggling to complete the last set. That is what you are advised to do. So you progress the first two sets to completion then struggle to complete (to failure) the third set. 8 to 12 repetitions is the ideal repetition range for muscle growth.

When your muscles have got used to your Routine the DOMS will disappear. It is then you will be able to add another exercise per muscle group. Bodybuilders progress extra exercises per muscle group to breakdown the muscle further.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> You chose a weight for each exercise where you are struggling to complete the last set. That is what you are advised to do. So you progress the first two sets to completion then struggle to complete (to failure) the third set. 8 to 12 repetitions is the ideal repetition range for muscle growth.
> 
> When your muscles have got used to your Routine the DOMS will disappear. It is then you will be able to add another exercise per muscle group. Bodybuilders progress extra exercises per muscle group to breakdown the muscle further.


why not just make the 3 sets for say chest more intense? Rather than add more volume? I don’t see the logic in adding more volume to breakdown a muscle as opposed to just adding weight or reps to failure within 3 sets.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

PIP is still sore in that leg but said sod it did the lower workout. Started really sore but eased up and became manageable. Lower back pump was insane so had to skip abs as didn't want to risk upsetting past disc injuries through spinal flexion whilst the area was already so fatigued. Abs are proving to be a difficult piece to fit in due to these lower back pumps.

16/10/2022
Lower (2)
100mg Anavar

Barbell squat
8x45kg
8x50kg
8x57.5kg
(Felt amazing, really dropping the weight on these has me feeling the muscles in the glutes, quads and hamstrings, in the past I was always obsessed with going ATG and I think due to my structure not being conducive to that I essentially let the tension off the muscle at the bottom, keeping tension andf going slow and controlled and not divebombing has me feeling a glute pump for the first time ever)

RDL
8x35kg
8x55kg
8x55kg
(These must be working as I feel hamstring and glute DOMS for days afterwards but they make me a bit nervous due to disc injuries in mypast. Going slow and steady on these)

Single leg dumbbell calf raises
8x8kg
8x8kg
8x8kg
(My calves are looking pretty juicy after just a week lol, think I might be a responder in the calf department)


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> why not just make the 3 sets for say chest more intense? Rather than add more volume? I don’t see the logic in adding more volume to breakdown a muscle as opposed to just adding weight or reps to failure within 3 sets.


You can do that if you wish. Whatever works for you. You don't see the logic yet, but when your DOMS has gone and your body/muscles are used to your training routine, you might! If you wish to do 3 intense sets for chest, do it. With an Upper/Lower split routine you choose 1 or 2 exercises per muscle group, you wish to do one..... No problem!

I gather you have just started weight training or you have had a break off it. Give yourself time to get used to your current routine first before altering anything!


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> (These must be working as I feel hamstring and glute DOMS for days afterwards but they make me a bit nervous due to disc injuries in mypast. Going slow and steady on these)


Hope you are giving time for your muscles to recover mate before training them again. So it's recover, going slow and steady!


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

17/20/2022
REST DAY 
100mg Anavar


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> 17/20/2022
> REST DAY


✔💯


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

I’m going to try and structure my upper day so I hit the biceps and shoulders first. I’m having a really hard time getting a pump in my shoulders. I’m going to up the volume and reps. I’ve also ordered a resistance band to do drop sets from dumbbell to band and to be able to do some rear delt work with constant tension.

rather than doing 3 sets of bench I might do 2 sets of flyes 2 sets of bench etc. basically get more instinctual than following a preset rep snd set scheme.
I’m finding also changing days can be helpful. Took Monday off as I needed the recovery so Tuesday is session 1 this week.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> rather than doing 3 sets of bench I might do 2 sets of flyes 2 sets of bench etc. basically get more instinctual than following a preset rep snd set scheme.
> I’m finding also changing days can be helpful. Took Monday off as I needed the recovery so Tuesday is session 1 this week.


Some bodybuilders only do two sets. Two sets is as good as three if you train correctly (from experts). So 2 sets of bench and 2 sets of flyes is worth trying. I agree, you don't need to follow preset sets and reps. Do what works for you. Good move on the recovery, it is just as important as the lifting. Your routine IS 4 days a week, so spread out the rest days!


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

18/10/2022
Upper day (3)
100mg Anavar

Just had the most insane pumps in both the shoulders and triceps I have ever had. Started off today with biceps, then shoulders, then onto back, then chest and finished with triceps. Only issue I had was trying to control the tempo on chest after working shoulders first. It seems whatever I prioritize at the start of the workout gets the best pump, so in the future I will rotate the order of movements. 

Incline dumbbell curls 
12x8kg
8x8kg
(Really controlled and slow, squeezed super hard at peak contraction, I think lowering the weight has allowed me to feel it more in the biceps, I used to curl more but I think I was allowing my shoulders to take over once the bicep grew tired)

Back against wall barbell curls
8x15kg
8x15kg
(Same focus on squeezing and slow and controlled)

Seated dumbbell laterals 
15x4kg
15x4kg
(Went light and slow and as steady as possible, really felt my shoulders burning. Felt traps becoming involved towards the end though, absolutely insane pump shoulders ached as though the muscle was going to pop through the skin)

Seated dumbbell press
12x12kg
8x12kg
(tried really hard to keep these controlled all the way down and up, but my del;ts were so pumped it was hard as they felt like they might explode, after these were done my shoulders were throbbing and ive never experienced anything like this when training shoulders. I think the laterals first and for light weight but very controlled is something I will try again)

Dumbbell rows
8x24kg
4x32kg
8x24kg
8x20kg
(Tried the entire stack on my new adjustable dumbbell, only got four reps but the reps were pretty clean, just felt so good I thought why not, but lowered back down to get managable reps after that set. Love this movement, since stopping once my elbows goes past my back, I am really feeling the contraction in an amazing way, plus no lower back fatuige which is essential when dealing with these lower back pumps)

Flat dumbbell bench
13x20kg
8x20kg
8x20kg
(These were done at a lighter weight to compensate for the shoulders being fried, I wasn't throwing the weight about but the extreme controlled tempo from the last two upper days wasn't matched, still a few seconds up and down for most reps. Felt a small pump but nothing like my shoulders. I will have to put these after flyes soon and make chest the first muscle of the workout to replicate the shoulder results but for chest)

Rope tricep pushdowns
6x20kg
7x15kg
8x10kg
(Amazing pump absolutely insane throbbing triceps my arms looked enormous from the pump lol, even after that first set. I went super slow and controlled and felt the triceps like never before. Honestly these were so intense that I can feel the pump still 25 minutes after my workout)

Really productive workout. Really enjoyable too.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

I keep waking up after a few hours sleep with DOMS. My entire upper body is vibrating.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sahalé said:


> I keep waking up after a few hours sleep with DOMS. My entire upper body is vibrating.


are you cramping? If so get some sodium in you and plenty of water .


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> are you cramping? If so get some sodium in you and plenty of water .


I think I’m just not used to this slow tempo mind muscle connection training. Plus obviously not having trained for years, so it’s a shock to the system.

the muscle soreness is extreme. I’ve taken some electrolyte tablets to see if that improves things.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> I think I’m just not used to this slow tempo mind muscle connection training. Plus obviously not having trained for years, so it’s a shock to the system.
> 
> the muscle soreness is extreme. I’ve taken some electrolyte tablets to see if that improves things.


You need to rest up mate and let the soreness subside. There is nothing to gain from not doing this but injuries....


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

19/10/2022
REST DAY
100mg Anavar


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

My disc feels twinged from the RDLs last lower day so I am going to have to work around that issue today. I think I will stick to squats and try and find some isolation exercises that take the lower back out of the equation.

I’ve decided I’m also going to start tracking calories and macros so I can reckon my body composition. At my current body fat levels I can lose weight while building muscle. I’m not going to bother starting until Monday though as I’m gonna order some whey and stock the freezer with chicken. At the moment I’m just eating lots to recover while I get used to being back in the gym.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Anyone have any tips for activating the glutes? Been thinking about getting some bands to do isolation stuff to target the glutes while I can’t do deadlifts due to my back.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sahalé said:


> Anyone have any tips for activating the glutes? Been thinking about getting some bands to do isolation stuff to target the glutes while I can’t do deadlifts due to my back.


Hip thrusts , glute kick backs , Bulgarian split squats .


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> Hip thrusts , glute kick backs , Bulgarian split squats .


Unfortunately all these aggravate my disc issues once I have a flair up.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

OK so some bad news I have been advised to stop all the movements I have found to aggravate my back. I have also been advised to not train lower body multiple times a week and either try and focus on rehabilitation of my pre-existing disc issues or have it re-evaluated and perhaps have surgery depending on the situation. The back pain is having a bunch of knock of affects such as sleeping in bad positions to ease the pain which is also causing neck and shoulder pain.

I am going to have to abandon the upper lower template and instead choose something that has me hitting legs just once a week. I think I will spend the next few days recovering and then on Monday jump into a 5 day split and start tracking calories and doing some for of low impact cardio. I have some heavy duty painkillers here but I don't want to use them so I am going to see how just resting and staying off my feet does for managing the issue.

Set backs suck but no reason to whine and fall into apathy. I am going to discontinue the Anavar and continue with Test E only from thispoint as it feels weird to be taking orals if I am going to be sat around doing nothing for a bit..


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

20/10/2022
REST DAY DUE TO INJURY
END OF ANAVAR INTAKE


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Got some pain meds, trying to stay off my feet and deal with the worst of the disc issues. This is the first major issue I've had since the initial herniation over a year ago. I am going to have to think about how to work around this issue long term.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> My disc feels twinged from the RDLs last lower day so I am going to have to work around that issue today. I think I will stick to squats and try and find some isolation exercises that take the lower back out of the equation.


If you have back issues, don't perform Deadlifts or Squats. You can train legs enough with - Seated Leg Extension, Seated Hamstring Curls and Seated Calf Raises. Your back muscles will hardly be active. With these exercises you will be able to continue with your current routine.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> Anyone have any tips for activating the glutes? Been thinking about getting some bands to do isolation stuff to target the glutes while I can’t do deadlifts due to my back.


There are a few exercises to train glutes with bodyweight only. Climbing Stairs,Squats (bodyweight only) and stand and squeeze the glutes tight and turn whole body including hips left and right, which will tighten the glute muscles further. You will feel the glutes being worked.

Also checkout glute exercises with no weights....


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> If you have back issues, don't perform Deadlifts or Squats. You can train legs enough with - Seated Leg Extension, Seated Hamstring Curls and Seated Calf Raises. Your back muscles will hardly be active. With these exercises you will be able to continue with your current routine.


Unfortunately I’ve just finished building a home gym, mainly a power rack, barbell etc so I can’t really justify joining a gun after that kinda spending. Don’t have and machines here unfortunately.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> Unfortunately I’ve just finished building a home gym, mainly a power rack, barbell etc so I can’t really justify joining a gun after that kinda spending. Don’t have and machines here unfortunately.


OK fair enough, so get one of those training belts (if you haven't got one) they are strong leather and quite wide on your back when wearing it to support your back mate. Buckle it up tight too.

Genuinely think first, you should rest up until the DOMS is gone and start again with your light weight. Don't train the same muscles the next day. Have your rest days. Rome was not built in a day as they say, so take your time. Get a lifting belt and stick to lighter weight and increase the repetitions. This method works believe me. Do the squats etc with excellent form (wearing the belt - tight) to limit the stress on your back. See how you progress with doing this mate. If the weight is too heavy your form will suffer.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

22/10/2022
REST DAY DUE TO INJURY 

Taking my test E tomorrow and getting a bunch of whey and whatnot for coounting my macros etc this coming week.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

23/10/2022
REST DAY SUER TO INJURY
600mg Test E

(Decided to pin in the early hours so I can just sleep right after incase of pip.)


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> 23/10/2022
> 
> 600mg Test E
> 
> (Decided to pin in the early hours so I can just sleep right after incase of pip.)


I don't know a lot about taking steroids and what I do know I have read on this forum. Why do you not split your dose in two (300mg twice a week) that is what a lot of bodybuilders do. You maybe better off progressing this. Again, a starting dose is usually 500mg a week. Just thought I would mention this as it may help you.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> I don't know a lot about taking steroids and what I do know I have read on this forum. Why do you not split your dose in two (300mg twice a week) that is what a lot of bodybuilders do. You maybe better off progressing this. Again, a starting dose is usually 500mg a week. Just thought I would mention this as it may help you.


I started splitting the dose
but the pip is so bad all that does is give me multiple bouts of pain. Reason I’m running 600mg is because at my levels post head injury I’d lost a huge amount of lean mass and gained a tonne of fat.

Instead of running TRT dosages I want to run a decent cycle to rebuild a base of lean mass. Then once I’ve done so I can cruise at TRT levels. I’m seeing growth in the places most atrophied already such as my arms, Delts and upper back. 

even on TRT dosages it would take me way longer just to get old natural levels back as opposed to doing a few cycles and then maintaining what I’ve built on TRT.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Horrendous PIP I’m definitely going to start pinning in my glute next week.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> I started splitting the dose
> but the pip is so bad all that does is give me multiple bouts of pain. Reason I’m running 600mg is because at my levels post head injury I’d lost a huge amount of lean mass and gained a tonne of fat.
> 
> Instead of running TRT dosages I want to run a decent cycle to rebuild a base of lean mass. Then once I’ve done so I can cruise at TRT levels. I’m seeing growth in the places most atrophied already such as my arms, Delts and upper back.
> ...


Fair enough mate.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> Horrendous PIP I’m definitely going to start pinning in my glute next week.


Next time try Test C as I've read on this forum zero PIP with it.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Next time try Test C as I've read on this forum zero PIP with it.


Don’t like the thought of having to jab more just in case but yeah I’ve considered it. Seen some guys here pinning into the delt with smaller needles too instead of using a harpoon.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

24/10/2022
Arms (1)

Incline dumbbell curls
10x4kg warmup
8x8kg
8x12kg
5x12kg (screaming pump on this last set)

Concentration curls
7x10kg
8x8kg
6x8kg

Hammer curls back against wall
15x8kg
8x12kg
6x8kg

Finisher drop set standing dumbbell curls with 4kg and 2kg weights
12x4kg
12x2kg
(Pump in the arms was insane felt like my skin was about to rip open, did these just to feel the squeeze with such an intense pump, felt really good)

EZ bar skullcrushers (assuming bar weighs 5kg)
12x15kg
12x20kg (extreme pump after this set)
10x20kg
12x15kg (once I finished these my arms felt really pumped but finished them all with very controlled form)

Rope tricep pushdowns
12x10kg
8x15kg
8x15kg
12x10klg
(the triceps felt engorged, could see a horseshoe on my arm lol)

Single Dumbbell two arm overhead extensions
15x10kg
20x10kg
(the pump was so intense by this point i went very light and just focused on feeling the muscle)

Barbell wrist curls (arms on top of thighs)
12x25kg
12x25kg
12x25kg

This is the most fun I've had in a gym in yonks.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

That’s what it’s all about mate , got to be enjoyable or fun or in my opinion what is the point 🙂👍


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> Don’t like the thought of having to jab more just in case but yeah I’ve considered it. Seen some guys here pinning into the delt with smaller needles too instead of using a harpoon.


I meant next cycle mate - change then to Test C.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

gymaddict1986 said:


> That’s what it’s all about mate , got to be enjoyable or fun or in my opinion what is the point 🙂👍


Now that I am trying to do higher volume obviously I can't go to failure every set, but I am finding it hard to gauge what weight to use. How do you choose your working weight for an exercise? Yeah honestly think I am just gonna train like I did when I first started lifting before being convinced I had to do 5x5 or whatever and started hating it. If I enjoy it I'm more likely to stick with it long term ey.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> Now that I am trying to do higher volume obviously I can't go to failure every set, but I am finding it hard to gauge what weight to use. How do you choose your working weight for an exercise? Yeah honestly think I am just gonna train like I did when I first started lifting before being convinced I had to do 5x5 or whatever and started hating it. If I enjoy it I'm more likely to stick with it long term ey.


You choose a weight where you can progress your number of sets and on the last set to failure. You are progressing more repetitions but the principle is the same. You are best to stick to what you enjoy progressing and you will stick to your routine long term.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> You choose a weight where you can progress your number of sets and on the last set to failure. You are progressing more repetitions but the principle is the same. You are best to stick to what you enjoy progressing and you will stick to your routine long term.


Is it better to stick to one weight per exercise or ramp up the weight then once it’s too heavy for more reps drop the weight and keep going?

I feel like I have no muscle endurance. On curls for example if I do 12kg for 9 reps by the second set I’m down to 5 reps. If I stayed at the same weight I’d be on 2-3 reps by the third set.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> Is it better to stick to one weight per exercise or ramp up the weight then once it’s too heavy for more reps drop the weight and keep going?
> 
> I feel like I have no muscle endurance. On curls for example if I do 12kg for 9 reps by the second set I’m down to 5 reps. If I stayed at the same weight I’d be on 2-3 reps by the third set.


Some bodybuilders go to failure on each set, but I have not mentioned this prior because of your DOMS. You usually pick one weight for the exercise. When you get to failure on the last set, you can do a drop set where you reduce the weight and go again to failure.

For muscle endurance you do more repetitions (more than 12) and use less weight. On your curls, do the first set and rest enough between sets to be able to progress 9 repetitions on your second set. Rest again the go to failure on the third set. Make sure you are giving enough time for recovery between training sessions. You will progress but do not overtrain. Try a good energy drink like Tenzing - natural energy. Are you eating enough carbohydrates.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

24/10/2022
Macros
2504 calories
179g protein
393g carbs
43g fiber
15g fat

Half my online shopping didn't arrive today so I've ate rice, beans and protein shakes all ay lol.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

You have not given your stats. What are they?


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> You have not given your stats. What are they?


When I started I was 103kg and with an extremely high bodyfat. The hypogonadal test levels left me with about 25lbs less mass as I had when I was healthy and a skyrocketing bodyfat so maybe as high as 45%.

I still fit into the same shirts as when I started this but I just weighed myself and I am 112.2kg. And going by the mirror I look leaner. Not sure what the hell is going on I can't of gained 10kg of muscle. But I don't look fatter if anything I look leaner. Maybe because I ate late I am heavier this morning.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sahalé said:


> When I started I was 103kg and with an extremely high bodyfat. The hypogonadal test levels left me with about 25lbs less amss as I had when I was healthy and a skyrocketing bodyfat so maybe as hihg as 40%.
> 
> I still fit into the same shirts as when I started this but I just weighed myself and I am 112.2kg. And going by the mirror I look leaner. Not sure what the hell is going on I can't of gained 10kg of muscle. But I don't look fatter if anything I look leaner. Maybe bhecause I ate late I am heavier this morning.


Don’t forget you are going to have some quick and rapid muscle memory from your previous lifting experience , not sure how you looked or how your stats were but muscle memory is very quick . Then you got to think of water retention from the juice , will also make you look a bit fuller and harder . If you are going to weigh your self do it on the same day of every week gives the most accurate results from my experience anyway


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Sahalé said:


> When I started I was 103kg and with an extremely high bodyfat. The hypogonadal test levels left me with about 25lbs less mass as I had when I was healthy and a skyrocketing bodyfat so maybe as high as 45%.
> 
> I still fit into the same shirts as when I started this but I just weighed myself and I am 112.2kg. And going by the mirror I look leaner. Not sure what the hell is going on I can't of gained 10kg of muscle. But I don't look fatter if anything I look leaner. Maybe because I ate late I am heavier this morning.


Don't get disheartened with the scale reading, continue with your plan. The mirror says you look leaner so take that as a plus (+). Keep training and if you can manage it add in some cardio mate, if only brisk walking for now. Keep active when you can and at a level you can handle. This will help you lose the lbs quicker. ✔💯 You said you were to start macro counting, do this too. ✔


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

25/10/2022
REST DAY

Macros
2500kcal
214g protein
208g carbs
86g fat


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Don't get disheartened with the scale reading, continue with your plan. The mirror says you look leaner so take that as a plus (+). Keep training and if you can manage it add in some cardio mate, if only brisk walking for now. Keep active when you can and at a level you can handle. This will help you lose the lbs quicker. ✔💯 You said you were to start macro counting, do this too. ✔


Honestly I think ive gained some fat but I am noticing pretty crazy growth in the chest and biceps in particular. I am glad I have started counting calories now though as I don't want to gain too much extra fat as once this 16 week cycle is over I will be on TRT and focusing on getting lean so no point making it even harder once that becomes the focus.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

26/10/2022
CHEST DAY (1)
6x20kg warmup
6x32kg (benched the entire stack on my adjustable dumbbells. A personal best) 
3x32kg (had to go back for more felt amazing after pressing the entire dumbbell stack lol)
8x28kg
6x28kg
10x24kg
(all of these except the warmup were done to failrue or stopped just before failure)

Dumbbell pullovers
10x16kg
10x16kg
Not feeling these and they hurt my shoulders so stopped

I have bugger all equipement and i didn't want to keep pressing so I wrapped a high resistance band around the upright of my power rack and did flyes with it. Actually felt pretty good. Ill have to join a bloody gym eventually.

blue fitness band flyes
10 reps
10 reps

tiny yellow band flyes
10 reps

Really happy about the bench progress, using full range of motion but now not going quite so slow was doing like 4 secodns up 4 seconds down but felt a bit redundant as I have so little other exercises to do but bench in this setup.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Doesn't know what is about to hit him.👿


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Post up some pics brohomoski


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

Shaved my B cups in preparation for the glow up. He has no idea what is coming. My nipples are ROCK HARD.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

600mg of test once a week and 100mg of var a day....🙈


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

andew10102 said:


> 600mg of test once a week and 100mg of var a day....🙈


I’m not taking the car. I was taking 300mg of test and 200mg bar. Which I then stopped and did 600mg test. Learn to read or sling your hook you smarmy little **********.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

Sahalé said:


> I’m not taking the car. I was taking 300mg of test and 200mg bar. Which I then stopped and did 600mg test. Learn to read or sling your hook you smarmy little ****.


I am going to run a 16 week Test E and Anavar cycle. First 4 weeks are 100mg Anavar a day and 600mg Test E a week. After 4 weeks I am cutting the Anavar and running the Test E for a further 12 weeks. Then I will be cruising on a TRT dose. After years of health deterioration after head injury and the NHS messing me about decided to get private tests turns out I was hypogonadal. As I am going to be on TRT for the rest of my life I have decided to run a decent cycle to put as much mass on as possible and then once I drop back to TRT dosage I will focus on leaning out very slowly and maintaining the lean mass I have built.

I am going to be pinning once a week due to PIP issues....your words moron.


----------



## Sahalé (3 mo ago)

andew10102 said:


> I am going to run a 16 week Test E and Anavar cycle. First 4 weeks are 100mg Anavar a day and 600mg Test E a week. After 4 weeks I am cutting the Anavar and running the Test E for a further 12 weeks. Then I will be cruising on a TRT dose. After years of health deterioration after head injury and the NHS messing me about decided to get private tests turns out I was hypogonadal. As I am going to be on TRT for the rest of my life I have decided to run a decent cycle to put as much mass on as possible and then once I drop back to TRT dosage I will focus on leaning out very slowly and maintaining the lean mass I have built.
> 
> I am going to be pinning once a week due to PIP issues....your words moron.


Read the posts afterwards you annoying ******.


----------

